# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation > [Dbutant] Projet existant sans workflow

## kryptong

Bonsoir les amis,
Je voudrais savoir si je pourrai ajouter un workflow  un projet dj existant et qui n'en contient pas un ? si oui comment ?

----------


## elpaulo

Salut,

Oui tu peux tout a fait le faire. Pour cela, clic droit sur le projet, Ajouter un nouvel lment. Ensuite dans la section Workflow, tu peux choisir "Activit" et c'est gagn.

Attention, si c'est un projet existant non-workflow, vrifie que tu as les rfrences ncessaires. Il doit te falloir :

- PresentationCore, PresentationFramework, et System.Xaml (pour la partie designer d'activits)
- System.Activities, System.Activities.Presentation pour WF

----------

